# So soon - Expro upgrade!!!! - Exvape Expromizer V5 MTL RTA



## Timwis (26/1/21)



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## THE REAPER (26/1/21)

Timwis said:


> View attachment 220491
> View attachment 220492
> View attachment 220493


My thought is what did they upgrade to make it better cause the first one is near perfect. Love my expro never missed one day of use since I got it from Uncle @Rob Fisher. Now this could be another winner can't wait to see.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Timwis (26/1/21)

THE REAPER said:


> My thought is what did they upgrade to make it better cause the first one is near perfect. Love my expro never missed one day of use since I got it from Uncle @Rob Fisher


You got the first one? green with envy i only have Fire (V3) and V4!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## THE REAPER (26/1/21)

Timwis said:


> You got the first one? green with envy i only have Fire (V3) and V4!


Sorry no I have the v4 lol my first one hahahaha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (26/1/21)

THE REAPER said:


> Sorry no I have the v4 lol my first one hahahaha


Yeah didn't really get popular until V4 but V3 was also excellent!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (26/1/21)

I need it....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (26/1/21)

After getting the Tauren MTL, the Expro V5 will be the next one I'll get...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis (26/1/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> After getting the Tauren MTL, the Expro V5 will be the next one I'll get...


ZQ Trio or maybe the Freak Tokamak maybe!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Timwis (26/1/21)

Timwis said:


> ZQ Trio or maybe the Freak Tokamak maybe!


Haven't you got the Nevermore on your list?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (26/1/21)

Timwis said:


> ZQ Trio or maybe the Freak Tokamak maybe!



And so the xmas list grows... again....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (26/1/21)

Timwis said:


> Haven't you got the Nevermore on your list?


I have, but don't think any local shops will be bringing it in unfortunately...

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (26/1/21)

I forgot about the Poe'tank.... yes, Nevermore is on there too... quoth the raven: "Nevermore..."

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Timwis (26/1/21)

A vapers thought process = With all these new quality MTL RTA releases we could do with more single 21700 box mods!
A vaping manufacturers thought process = With all these new quality MTL RTA releases we need to include a 510 adaptor with our pod mods!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (18/7/21)

Guys, who has tried the V5? And has also had the V4.

what’s the main difference ?
I see capacity of 2ml is the same, which is the main drawback for me on the V4 - otherwise I love the tank

any reason to get the V5 if I’m happy with the V4?


----------



## CJB85 (18/7/21)

Silver said:


> Guys, who has tried the V5? And has also had the V4.
> 
> what’s the main difference ?
> I see capacity of 2ml is the same, which is the main drawback for me on the V4 - otherwise I love the tank
> ...


Are you referring to the Expro @Silver ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (18/7/21)

CJB85 said:


> Are you referring to the Expro @Silver ?



yes sorry, my bad, I thought this was the Expro thread
Will move the posts, lol

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (18/7/21)

Silver said:


> Guys, who has tried the V5? And has also had the V4.
> 
> what’s the main difference ?
> I see capacity of 2ml is the same, which is the main drawback for me on the V4 - otherwise I love the tank
> ...



I too love my Expromiser V4 @Silver , it's the only RTA I have been using for the last year.

Im thinking of trying out the v5 but I too stand on the same fence as you (is it worth upgrading from the V4 to the v5).

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KZOR (18/7/21)

Silver said:


> Guys, who has tried the V5? And has also had the V4.



Still not a subscriber i see .... pity.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (18/7/21)

KZOR said:


> Still not a subscriber i see .... pity.



Sorry Kzor, I haven’t been active

But why don’t you share with us here what your experience has been

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (18/7/21)

Clouds4Days said:


> I too love my Expromiser V4 @Silver , it's the only RTA I have been using for the last year.
> 
> Im thinking of trying out the v5 but I too stand on the same fence as you (is it worth upgrading from the V4 to the v5).



ya I hear you 
I wouldn’t replace my V4 though, I’d most likely get the V5 in addition to
Just wanted to know if anyone has tried them both and can give some feedback

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis (18/7/21)

Silver said:


> Sorry Kzor, I haven’t been active
> 
> But why I don’t you share with us here what your experience has been


I haven't got it personally so @KZOR and others will be able to help! From what i see though it seems to have more in common with V3 (Fire), definitely aesthetically and more parts than V4 which again is much more like V3! I am personally put off by the branding viewing windows which in my opinion (and it is just my own subjective opinion) cheapens it's look!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## CJB85 (18/7/21)

Silver said:


> ya I hear you
> I wouldn’t replace my V4 though, I’d most likely get the V5 in addition to
> Just wanted to know if anyone has tried them both and can give some feedback


I know @Dela Rey Steyn has both and enjoys both… I’m quite sad that I sold one to buy the other, I really should have kept both.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (18/7/21)

CJB85 said:


> I know @Dela Rey Steyn has both and enjoys both… I’m quite sad that I sold one to buy the other, I really should have kept both.



thanks @CJB85 , 

@Dela Rey Steyn , when you get a chance, can you let us know what your experiences have been on this?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## CJB85 (18/7/21)

Silver said:


> thanks @CJB85 ,
> 
> @Dela Rey Steyn , when you get a chance, can you let us know what your experiences have been on this?


I should receive my V5 (hopefully) in a week or so… I will give my usual “a village idiot’s” version of an experience/review.
I haven’t seen any online reviews saying it is bad, most are either “as good” or better than the V4, except for the push cap for refilling (most reviewers seem to prefer the old method). 
As far as flavour goes, it is a mixed bag between exactly the same, or either being slightly better that the other. I think flavour is firstly very subjective and secondly very build dependant, so I think the only way would be to throw your favourite build and liquid in both, then compare for yourself?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (18/7/21)

@KZOR , I had a quick look at your video
Had to fast forward to when you were vaping and doing pros and cons

you prefer the flavour on the V4 versus the V5
You felt the V4 had a better draw action for you and has a tighter draw

thanks, that was super feedback!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (18/7/21)

CJB85 said:


> I should receive my V5 (hopefully) in a week or so… I will give my usual “a village idiot’s” version of an experience/review.
> I haven’t seen any online reviews saying it is bad, most are either “as good” or better than the V4, except for the push cap for refilling (most reviewers seem to prefer the old method).
> As far as flavour goes, it is a mixed bag between exactly the same, or either being slightly better that the other. I think flavour is firstly very subjective and secondly very build dependant, so I think the only way would be to throw your favourite build and liquid in both, then compare for yourself?



thanks @CJB85 , that’s helpful
Will look forward to your views when you get it and have had a chance to vape it for a bit

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (18/7/21)

Timwis said:


> I haven't got it personally so @KZOR and others will be able to help! From what i see though it seems to have more in common with V3 (Fire), definitely aesthetically and more parts than V4 which again is much more like V3! I am personally put off by the branding viewing windows which in my opinion (and it is just my own subjective opinion) cheapens it's look!



thanks @Timwis 
I don’t mind the look, it’s going to be deskbound but I agree with you

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis (18/7/21)

@CJB85, how's the taste and smell, fully recovered mate?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## CJB85 (18/7/21)

Timwis said:


> @CJB85, how's the taste and smell, fully recovered mate?


Doing pretty well, I can make out different flavours, but it’s like a stereo turned to 1.5/10 off n the volume dial… everything is super muted. I smelled something for the very first time yesterday, when I had my nose “inside” a pan of frying onion, garlic and bacon!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Grand Guru (18/7/21)

I prefer the V5. They’re both equally awesome but you can get an extension kit for the V5 and double the capacity to 4 or 4.5ml with no significant impact on flavour.
My 2 cents.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Silver (18/7/21)

Grand Guru said:


> I prefer the V5. They’re both equally awesome but you can get an extension kit for the V5 and double the capacity to 4 or 4.5ml with no significant impact on flavour.
> My 2 cents.



thanks @Grand Guru 
Appreciate that
Good points to consider

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CJB85 (18/7/21)

Grand Guru said:


> I prefer the V5. They’re both equally awesome but you can get an extension kit for the V5 and double the capacity to 4 or 4.5ml with no significant impact on flavour.
> My 2 cents.


Not that I’d recommend buying from Fasttech at this point, but these are back in stock for the V4 guys…
https://www.fasttech.com/products/0/10063209/9701621-authentic-expromizer-v4-replacement-pyrex-glass

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver (18/7/21)

CJB85 said:


> Not that I’d recommend buying from Fasttech at this point, but these are back in stock for the V4 guys…
> https://www.fasttech.com/products/0/10063209/9701621-authentic-expromizer-v4-replacement-pyrex-glass



thats great @CJB85 

would love to somehow get one of these for my V4

The 2ml is the only drawback for me and extending it to 4ml would be a major win


----------



## CJB85 (18/7/21)

Silver said:


> thats great @CJB85
> 
> would love to somehow get one of these for my V4
> 
> The 2ml is the only drawback for me and extending it to 4ml would be a major win


The bubble glass worked a charm, but be aware that the atty isn’t NEARLY as pretty with the bubble as it is with the straight glass. 
I’m also giving a win to the V5 with the taller extension vs the bubble.


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (19/7/21)

Silver said:


> thanks @CJB85 ,
> 
> @Dela Rey Steyn , when you get a chance, can you let us know what your experiences have been on this?



Good Morning @Silver!

I have 3x v4's and one v5.

The extension tank on the v5 is a big plus for me, and I tend to favour it for it's capacity. My only gripe with it, is that it's difficult to see how much you are filling it, and the new slide top cap doesn't lend itself to actually seeing what is going on while filling. I have over filled on a few occasions. The draw on the v5 is slightly smoother, but less restricted, ie. where I had 2 holes open on the v4, I have 1 open on the v5. Flavour is very similar, with the v4 winning by a slight margin. I am very happy with the v5, and it will stay in rotation. But I will not be purchasing a second or 3rd one like I have done with the v4.

Reactions: Winner 7 | Informative 3


----------



## Viper_SA (19/7/21)

Actually the 2ml capacity is just fine for me. I don't like the look of the bubble glass on the V4, so the 2ml is good for me.


----------



## Silver (19/7/21)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Good Morning @Silver!
> 
> I have 3x v4's and one v5.
> 
> The extension tank on the v5 is a big plus for me, and I tend to favour it for it's capacity. My only gripe with it, is that it's difficult to see how much you are filling it, and the new slide top cap doesn't lend itself to actually seeing what is going on while filling. I have over filled on a few occasions. The draw on the v5 is slightly smoother, but less restricted, ie. where I had 2 holes open on the v4, I have 1 open on the v5. Flavour is very similar, with the v4 winning by a slight margin. I am very happy with the v5, and it will stay in rotation. But I will not be purchasing a second or 3rd one like I have done with the v4.



thank you kindly @Dela Rey Steyn , that helps me a lot 

Appreciate the detailed feedback !


----------



## Munro31 (19/7/21)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Good Morning @Silver!
> 
> I have 3x v4's and one v5.
> 
> The extension tank on the v5 is a big plus for me, and I tend to favour it for it's capacity. My only gripe with it, is that it's difficult to see how much you are filling it, and the new slide top cap doesn't lend itself to actually seeing what is going on while filling. I have over filled on a few occasions. The draw on the v5 is slightly smoother, but less restricted, ie. where I had 2 holes open on the v4, I have 1 open on the v5. Flavour is very similar, with the v4 winning by a slight margin. I am very happy with the v5, and it will stay in rotation. But I will not be purchasing a second or 3rd one like I have done with the v4.


That answers my questions, I was thinking of getting a V5, but my V4 is so good I just couldn't image this was much of a upgrade, I am fine with capacity and I absolutely hate a slide fill. I will get another V4


----------



## CJB85 (19/7/21)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Good Morning @Silver!
> 
> I have 3x v4's and one v5.
> 
> The extension tank on the v5 is a big plus for me, and I tend to favour it for it's capacity. My only gripe with it, is that it's difficult to see how much you are filling it, and the new slide top cap doesn't lend itself to actually seeing what is going on while filling. I have over filled on a few occasions. The draw on the v5 is slightly smoother, but less restricted, ie. where I had 2 holes open on the v4, I have 1 open on the v5. Flavour is very similar, with the v4 winning by a slight margin. I am very happy with the v5, and it will stay in rotation. But I will not be purchasing a second or 3rd one like I have done with the v4.


This makes me even more sad that I sold my V4…

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## CJB85 (28/7/21)

Silver said:


> thank you kindly @Dela Rey Steyn , that helps me a lot
> 
> Appreciate the detailed feedback !


@Silver , I’ve had the V5 for around 2 days now. First two builds were with the supplied cotton, but it was very thin and wispy… The deck flooded both times, even with generously stuffed wick ports.
Third build was with my usual MTL cotton, Demon Killer Slacker strips. The flooding/gurgling immediately disappeared, so I am writing that up to cotton and not the tank.
I dislike the filling method right off the bat. The cap is not bad and doesn’t take much more effort than removing the cap on the V4, BUT… the single fill port is narrow, so you need thin bottle points (something you said you do use, so less of a con for you) and the lack of a second port makes it prone to air bubbles and spilling over. I need to fill slowly and keep the tank slightly tilted to avoid it.
The airflow is as smooth as the V4, but I find it (if I remember the V4 well enough), a little louder than the V4. 
The draw is definitely looser than the V4, but I suppose that is to be expected when you have more airflow under the coil. If you want it as tight as the 4, you need to shut the AF off completely. 
The flavour is VERY good, but so is the V4, call it a draw.
In making the entire tank shorter than the V4, everything on the tank has shrunk down and moved closer together. I find that you can easily turn the AF, or unscrew the tank from the deck if you don't pay attention to where you grip.
The V4’s flow control moved so easily in both directions (some said too easily, because the tank would often just spin when trying to unscrew it from the mod). The V5 is tighter, so turning clockwise works fine, but anti-clockwise unscrews the tank from the mod more often than not.
It is still a very good MTL tank (at least so far) and it will stay, but I can see why @Dela Rey Steyn doesn’t quite have the same affection for the V5 as for the V4.
All of the “cons” listed above are little niggles that one can easily get used to, except that damn fill port.
My advice, keep loving your 4 and pick up a 5 if you can grab one for a little cheaper than new… just don’t be like me and sell the 4 to buy the 5.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Timwis (28/7/21)

CJB85 said:


> @Silver , I’ve had the V5 for around 2 days now. First two builds were with the supplied cotton, but it was very thin and wispy… The deck flooded both times, even with generously stuffed wick ports.
> Third build was with my usual MTL cotton, Demon Killer Slacker strips. The flooding/gurgling immediately disappeared, so I am writing that up to cotton and not the tank.
> I dislike the filling method right off the bat. The cap is not bad and doesn’t take much more effort than removing the cap on the V4, BUT… the single fill port is narrow, so you need thin bottle points (something you said you do use, so less of a con for you) and the lack of a second port makes it prone to air bubbles and spilling over. I need to fill slowly and keep the tank slightly tilted to avoid it.
> The airflow is as smooth as the V4, but I find it (if I remember the V4 well enough), a little louder than the V4.
> ...


It's just those little niggles with MTL RTA's though that makes the difference from the A+ and those just missing that top division, so many excellent MTL offerings so closely matched!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Silver (28/7/21)

CJB85 said:


> @Silver , I’ve had the V5 for around 2 days now. First two builds were with the supplied cotton, but it was very thin and wispy… The deck flooded both times, even with generously stuffed wick ports.
> Third build was with my usual MTL cotton, Demon Killer Slacker strips. The flooding/gurgling immediately disappeared, so I am writing that up to cotton and not the tank.
> I dislike the filling method right off the bat. The cap is not bad and doesn’t take much more effort than removing the cap on the V4, BUT… the single fill port is narrow, so you need thin bottle points (something you said you do use, so less of a con for you) and the lack of a second port makes it prone to air bubbles and spilling over. I need to fill slowly and keep the tank slightly tilted to avoid it.
> The airflow is as smooth as the V4, but I find it (if I remember the V4 well enough), a little louder than the V4.
> ...



Thanks @CJB85 
This is GREAT detailed feedback - I appreciate it
Will continue enjoying my V4 for now!

All the best!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

